# suse 7.3 und internet mit router



## siddian (5. Juni 2002)

hiho

ich bin ein totaler Linux-newbie und will mich jetzt
reinarbeiten  
und da gibts schon die ersten probs.
Wir benutzen bei uns einen dsl-router (ip: 192.168.0.1)
mit dem jeder im LAN ins netz kann.

Jetzt wollt ich des auch in Linux einrichten hab allerdings keinen schimmer wie das geht  .

könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich das in suse linux 7.3 machen kann ???
Wäre nett wenn derjenige das sehr "newbiehaft" schreibt
danke im voraus


----------



## dave_ (5. Juni 2002)

es sollte reichen einfach deiner netzwerkkarte den gateway zu geben.
du brauchst root dafür; am einfachsten gehts mit yast2, dort unter netzwerk steht irgendwo 'standard gateway'  oder nur 'gateway' dort tragst du die ip deines routers ein.

(es gibt natürlich auch einen befehl, den weiss ich nur grad nicht auswendig  )


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juni 2002)

ich bevorzuge den 
vi 
und gebe ein

vi /etc/network/interfaces 

ein
und schreibe da dann rein 

gateway ip 



und dann :

vi resolv.conf

nameserver 194.26.2.129

oder ein anderen nameserver der wahl ; )


----------



## dave_ (5. Juni 2002)

ops ja hatte ich vergessen, dns unbedingt eintragen, ohne gings bei mir nie (in win schon)


----------



## siddian (5. Juni 2002)

also ich hab schon versucht in yast2 ein gateway einzustellen hat aba net gefunzt
Wo stell ich des mit DNS ein ?? (Was für ne newbie-frage) 

@holyfly:

ich hab des versucht ging aba net weils den ordner /etc/network net gibt  

thanx


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Juni 2002)

Was hast Du denn für einen DSL-Router?
Bei manchen ist ein DHCP mit eingebunden, da geht das ganze nochmal ein bischen einfacher.

Bei den Routern mit DHCP muss man einfach unter YaST2 oder YaST (je nachdem) die Netzwerkkarte auf autmatische IP (DHCP) einstellen und schon werden alle nötigen Daten vom DHCP mitgeliefert, das sollte recht einfach funktionieren.


----------



## siddian (5. Juni 2002)

der hat leider kein dhcp  
trotzdem danke


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von siddian _
> *also ich hab schon versucht in yast2 ein gateway einzustellen hat aba net gefunzt
> Wo stell ich des mit DNS ein ?? (Was für ne newbie-frage)
> 
> ...



sorry du hast ja Suse 7.3

ich glaub bei suse 7.3 ist das in der 
rc.config drinne

such mal in der rc.config nach dem eintrag 
gateway 
bzw 
nameserver


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juni 2002)

bei debian steckts in /etc/network

ich boote mal eben suse ich glaub das steckt in der ---> rc.config.FALSCH !
route.config stehts

wenn deine netzwerk karte läuft 
(ping mal im internen netzwerk)
muesste es klappen wenn du in der 
/etc/route.config
folgendes drinne stehen hast

192.168.1.1 sei mal der gateway

default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 eth0


moment


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juni 2002)

nameserver ip

siehe oben bleibt auch bei suse in der resolv.conf da wo es hingehoert.

Wenn der router läuft und deine netzwerkkarte auch läuft dann dürftest im netz sein


----------



## siddian (5. Juni 2002)

ich habs jetzt so hingekriegt (ohne nameserver einstellung)
das wenn ich versuch ins netz zu gehen kommt keine meldung mehr, dass es nicht geht oda so er läd aba unendlich lang an einer seite .
ich bin aba im netzwerk und der router erkennt mich auch, da er eine verbindung aufbaut wenn ich ins netz will

es wurde mal was von dns gesagt

kann mir einer sagen wie man das einstellt ??


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Juni 2002)

dns = dynamic name server

wenn du irgendwelche domains ansurfen kannst, dann müsste das eigentlich schon richtig eingestellt sein. ohne die dns-konfiguration können domain-namen nämlich nicht aufgelöst werden. geht zwar auch, aber für jede domain die dazugehörige ip kann man sich nicht so gut merken. 

bei mir (redhat) sieht das folgendermassen aus:

- /etc/resolv.conf: nameserver 195.202.32.79

kann sein, dass man danach noch xinetd oder so neu starten muss damit das auch läuft. da bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Juni 2002)

jo wie gesagt
hau das einfach in die resolv.conf rein

den von wicked
 nameserver 195.202.32.79

oder meinen
 nameserver 194.26.2.129

oder beide order wie immer du willst


----------



## siddian (6. Juni 2002)

ES FUNZT !!

Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben
Es wurde superschnell geantwortet

P.S.
Diese antwort hab ich unter Linux geschrieben


----------

